# Rate my new puppy please!



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

-This is my boy










- Him and his bros/sis










- him again


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

What little white ball of FUZZ!!!! So cute!!!


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Yep  He is currently 4 Weeks old  Picking him up at 8 weeks


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Puppy?? That's a baby polar bear!! Really cute little little guy.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah! I cant wait to get him


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

HAHA that's what I said in another post Relayer LOL his his name Polar by chance?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Adorable!

He is so cute, I agree.. he looks like a little polar bear!

I remember when my baby boy was that age... it seemed like it took forever to get him home.. now he is 14 months old and time is flying by me!

If you don't mind me asking, what made you go with a white?

I am always curious as to why people choose a white..


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

He's gorgeous; the whites are sooooooooo cute when they're little!



elisabeth_00117 said:


> I am always curious as to why people choose a white..


1) Chick magnet - seriously, Emma gets me a properly hilarious amount of phone numbers 
2) The White Shepherd Genetics Project
3) They're story of discrimination and attempted extermination touched me
4) Chick magnet
5) I've heard a lot of anecdotal evidence about how they tend to have less aggression issues and train more easily - not saying this is true, but I have heard it from several people who've owned both whites and black/tans, including one breeder I talked to (I didn't adopt from them)
6) Honestly, and no offense to ANYONE here, but I think they're the most gorgeous, majestic dogs, bar none. Something about the solid white coupled with the GSD demeanor and build works together so perfectly :wub:
7) This video: 




And the "usual" reasons one chooses a GSD.

Not all the best of reasons, but adopting a dog isn't always a scientific process


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG yes he does look like a little polar bear! Adorable and I look forward to lots of photo's of him growing up


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks guys! I chose a white because their temperments tend to be softer and thats what we are looking for while still having the toughness of a GSD. I will post more soon!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Lol. Chick Magnet.  Funny because it's ABSOLUTELY true.

We had a WGSD rescue and I have to say that this is absolutely true. For some reason people LOVE a big white dog. We always had kids and girls and people who normally don't like dogs want to come and love all over Ellie. She was a dog you could take to the dog park (not that she ever really played but she never caused any trouble) and DH would take her every day when they lived in a 1 bedroom apartment. He was friends with every single girl at that park. We met more strangers with that dog...

The sables we have now tend to attract different kinds of people. 
1) People who are into wolves and wolf hybrids and occasionally dress as Native Americans and usually have some kind of theme in their house. 
2) Want to be LEO's who want to talk about K-9s
3) Actual German Shepherd people.
4) People who want to know what kind of mix it is because it looks Belgian? or maybe Catahoula...did I have to crop his ears to get them stand?


----------

